# breeders: do you have favorites?



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There was one mouse, WNT Langlia, who never reproduced successfully (although she was pregnant at least once) and who I kept around nonetheless. She had gone to live with a friend, then came back to me, and she recently died. I felt sad when she died. I'm not particularly cold or dis-engaged, but usually when a mouse dies, it's "just a mouse" to me, because I usually have so many, but when Langlia died, there was a sadness in my heart.

Langlia was an umbrous champagne argente (A/a b/b C/c U/u), who had good type but poor color.

She lived to be practically 5,000 years old and died from simple old age. She was always very healthy and was eating right up to the day she died. Here are some pictures of her, over the years:














































That last picture is the most recent, taken just a couple weeks ago (next to a pet-store mouse for comparison). She was a very old woman in that picture.

Rest in peace, Langlia.

What are your experiences with "favorites?"


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had a few favourites through the years, the one that springs to mind was a champagne tan rumpwhite doe. I name my mice because I love names and meanings, its too good an opportunity to name something to pass up, also as a method of identificaiton. This particular mouse was called Lucy, she was my favourite from birth for some reason. I didnt know she would become a massivly typy and well marked rumpwhite. She was shown once but didnt achieve well, she then became a breeding doe and produced brilliant babies. She became ill and I had to cull her which was a very sad moment.

My current favourite is one of my hobby does which is probably a perfectly average mouse, she is a champagne broken with hereford type facial markings. I'll get some pictures, her name is Caoimhe (I'm a big brother fan!)


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I should have the word "sucker" tattooed on my forehead.

I fell for this tattered looking, runty little mouse, who will probably never be safe to breed and wouldn't pass on a single useful thing as far as my needs go. We call her Moose.

Here's Moose and her "big" brother (from the same litter)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Gus, my wonky eared Love Bug... everyone who knows me on here or on other forums has heard me talk about him at least once!

He passed a few months ago, during a heatwave, he was almost a year old. It came at a time when I was having to make some hard decisions about which mice I was truely going to keep that would help me towards my goals... I'm glad he took the hard decision about him out of my hands!

W xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh Jack, I've just read your post whilst listening to Michael Buble' and the moment I saw the pic of Langlia in sillouette against the sky I had to fight the tears away, she's lovelyxXx

I don't need any encouragement to be a soppy idiot at the best of times when it comes to animals but in particular meeces and combined with a particularily moving music I can be relied on to make an idiot of myself! never mind, i've given my husband a good excuse to laugh at me!! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! That's touching. She was "just a mouse" but she managed to touch a lot of people. She traveled half way across North America, more than once!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not a breeder, so i guess its more normal for me to have a favorite out of four mice haha. 
Pepsi the marked black girl. She died about a week ago sadly, but she was definatly my favorite, and in comparisson to her my other mice just don't meet the standard she set.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She was very pretty.
I do have a few favourites, and of course they are all ones I wouldnt breed,lol


----------

